# 25-30 June OC



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Anyone up for some fishing during that week? I will be in town and will only have these days to do some serious fishing. I will be staying in the OC area with Anthony and plan to do some fishing at CHP, Rt 50 bridge and both inlets. I would be willing to even go on a boat trip if anyone was interested in joining me. Let me know here or shoot me a pm. Hope to see some familiar faces and some new ones too! Tightlines!!


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

I will be at chp area on 6/23-30
I am the asian guy on weelchair easy enough find me 
hope see ya


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok I will be there a day or two for sure hoping that there will be some flounders still around. Do you plan on fishing the day or the night on the pier? I was leaning more toward late evening or early morning but it will all depend on the tides. I will look for you out there!:fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

It's a little ways off so I can't say for sure, but knowing the local guys, I'm sure we'll be out there. It'll be nice to meet the other FW. Anthony is one heckuva guy, he's letting me stay on the "Biggest list of 2007" for Tog.  I expect to be off that list in short order  Hope to see ya out there.


----------



## papership (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll out there late evening to early morning
I rent a vacation house chp area so if you pm me I can be there anytime during 6/23-30


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Cool I will know more as the time gets closer but I will probably be in that area around the 25th or 26th.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Not to start another Spring Fling thread... (I learned my lesson last time. )

Me and Jason are planning an AI ORV trip for June 29/30.

If you have a 4x4 and want to make it into a mini fling, jump on in.  

R-
,


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

bubba, i'll try to hold down that date...  

There is a little talk of a Summer Fling on Morning Star for tog and blackfish. maybe, we can coincide the dates when FL_FISHERMEN is here.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am liking the sound of this trip more and more! Looks like I will be pulling a little team warrior spirit out of the bag to make it 5 straight days fishing! 5 years ago I wouldn't have a doubt but now.. I will have to post a pic of the last time I came back and Anthony and I fished almost 4 days straight starting as soon as I got off the plane.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I could be game to join the fun. No 4x4 though :-(


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hope to see you out there Trevor!

Looking to see if anybody is game on going out with Monty Wednesday or Thursday of that week since the Summer fling will be in July.(Catman?) I have never been out with Capt Monty but I was scheduled over a dozen times but the weather didn't cooperate.  Let me know. Tightlines!:fishing:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

since the interest in the summer fling died down, I might be interested in going out with Monty. 

Husky, we can car pool and split gas if you want. Since I got ORV pass we can fish AI also.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Welcome home FlF. I hope you have a great vacation and catch a multitude of great big fish!

Blue Heron


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

*Morningstar*

My son and I have spots 22 and 23 with Monty on the 27th, and will be in OC from the 26th through the 29th. Maybe see you all somewhere along the way.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dang, yall didnt all have to show just because I am gonna be there  but I am feeln the love

Juts keep an eye out for my Little Blue Ford F-250 with the small rack on the front and the flag a swingn in the breaze. 

PS. Anthony make sure to get up with me for your fishn rods and Bubba I will have somethang for you too.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Shooter said:


> PS. Anthony make sure to get up with me for your fishn rods and Bubba I will have somethang for you too.


 
Looking good bud. Check ur pm's.
.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Jason, I may be able to swing it. Let me know
when you have a definite day set up. 
I am going on the MS this Sunday.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Henry,

PM sent my friend! Time is drawing near!!!:fishing:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Less than 10 days away*

And the plan so far is to fish OC/CHP area the 25th thru the 29th and maybe a trip with Monty thrown in there also. And then meeting up with Bubbablue on the 29th to do a day or two fishing at the AI ORV area. Let me know if anyone else will be in the area and wants to meet up. :fishing:  :fishing:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Here is the pic from last year when I fished with Anthony for about 4 days straight. 








There was no rest for me for as soon as I landed I hightailed it to OC and started the trip. Time was of the essence as it will be this trip. At least this time I didn't end up with a bluefish in my lap!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Gettin ready to head out the door and make my way to the airport. By 9pm I will be landing at BWI and jumpin in my rental and scooting out to OC. Here is to great fishing while I am there!:beer: :fishing: :fishing:  Tight Lines!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*What happened?*

I hope there is nothing serious because I did not see any reports.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Same thought here:*

I was going to start a new thread to ask what happened!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

My computer went down and I got a new one last week. Jason didn't do too much until thursday night. He was fishing hard during the day and caught a few small tog and flounder. He did manage a keeper tog but was barely legal that went back. I did go with him monday or tuesday night at the bridge and we caught a few shorts. Thursday night was a different story. We caught a bunch of stripers, no keepers but a lot of 24-27 inch stripers. My buddy caught a keeper and there was a 40 incher caught while we were there. We then made the drive down to sandbridge and did well with the puppy drum. We kept 4 in the slot and caught a few shorts and quite a few oversized ones. The biggest was 31 1/2 inches. Good way to end his trip in this area. Jason is in Maine right now with his son and plans on going to Florida next week to spend some time with his family.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks Anthony...*

Appreciate the feedback. Sounds like a successfull fishing trip. I'm glad to hear he got into some fish.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update ... I was hoping he didn't try an drive his bwm over the Atlantic instead of taking a plane!  

Glad to hear he got some pullage ... East Coast style!


----------

